# Wich jig use to build the front frame of cabients?



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi guys, im trying to purchase the tools that i will need to make the front frame of my kitchen cabinets, after read some vids and mags, i think that i will need some Doweling Jig, i cant spend too much money, i will purchase it from Argentina, and in some store in USA.
What think abt this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wolfcraft-Pro-D...443?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa744ee5b

any other to recommend me? 
other way to make the front frame?
Some home Jig to build?

Thanks


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There are other ways to make the cabinet frame ( I am assuming you mean the face frame) than using dowels. Personally I do not care much for dowels and just use butt joints without the dowells. Depending upon my mood I may use biscuits. (of course with biscuits you would either have to have a biscuit cutter blade for a router or a biscuit cutter) You could also use splines. The same goes for using a miter joint.

I have never used any type of jig for making a face frame.

George


----------



## A-1 Jim (Dec 27, 2010)

I like to use a Kreg jig to make pocket holes in my face frames ,it's fast and strong and Kreg jigs can be had from $19.95 - $150 .


----------



## samsagaz (Dec 29, 2009)

ok, will search about it 

some store to recommend me where to purchase it? need to ship internationally 

thanks


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

you can find things like these cheap at amazon.com, Rocklers may be higher and wood crafters.if you google Kreg jigs they will come up. When using pocket screws you still want to use glue


----------



## reprosser (May 19, 2010)

+1 on Kreg pocket screws

They have a media section on the web site (kregtool) that shows how to build a face frame.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've never used a jig to assemble face frames. I might use a stub tenon, or a spline. A half lap joint would be the strongest used. I would not use dowels, pocket screws, or biscuits. 

Truth of the matter is that the FF joints don't have to withstand earthquakes. Once the frame is glued to the cabinet, the joints, and the positioning of the members become fixed.












 






.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I tend to agree with cabinetman. If anything I would use biscuits primarily to help keep the faces aligned. IMHO pocket screws work OK but for the most part are a solution in search of a problem. Much better joinery techniques available. :yes:


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I use the Kreg jig for all my face frames and attaching the tops


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the Kreg jig really SHINES when putting a Face Frame together...
... in No Time you're done!


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

pocket holes all the way, kreg or anyone elses makes it a breeze.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's been about 4 months now, and the OP has probably got his face frame together. Build a frameless cabinet and you don't have these problems or decisions to make. 












 







.


----------



## jpc (Apr 12, 2010)

pocket screws 100 percent, just finished my kitchen and used it thru the whole process, fast efficient, good luck


----------



## NYwoodworks (Sep 19, 2010)

I prefer using pocket screws for face frames and prefer having face frames on my cabinets.


----------



## verdesardog (Apr 2, 2011)

I have built custom cabinets for $1,000,000 homes in Sedona AZ. All face frames we made were butt joints with pocket hole joinery.


----------

